# New 28rsds



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We are new to the Outback experience. This kind of information is great! We will do a once over of a 2007 28rsds on Wednesday. Has anyone had a negative experience with this unit or the Pontiac RV Dealer? Anything we should check befoe signing on the dotted line?Any comments on what we should look for as far a trouble areas? We are upgrading from a jayco popup and so far we think that our decision has been a good one. We are still trying to navigate around the forum...so still no signature etc. too excited I guess. Thanks for any input. We need all aspects of information that you can give.







Thanks, The Gemster plus our dog Murphy Dandy (welsh terrier)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
Welcome to the almost-OB family!! Here's a site you should go to, print off and take with you and do a thorough inspection WITH the sales/service person. Don't let them rush you through it, and leave there understanding everything you need to know about your new RV. http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096
This is a pre-delivery inspection guide, and I sure wish I had it prior to buying mine!
Good luck!
Darlene action


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Gemsters said:


> Anything we should check befoe signing on the dotted line?Any comments on what we should look for as far a trouble areas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site Gemster! action Congratulations on having good taste in TTs, Outbacks are great trailers!







Check out this 
link to one of our members' sites with loads of information about Oubacks. Be sure you pay special attention to the PDI Predelivery inspection checklist.

BTW, what will you be using for your tow vehicle? Knowing the wt. limits for what your TV can pull safely is just as important as picking out the right floor plan for your family.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

sgalady said:


> HI!
> Welcome to the almost-OB family!! Here's a site you should go to, print off and take with you and do a thorough inspection WITH the sales/service person. Don't let them rush you through it, and leave there understanding everything you need to know about your new RV. http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096
> This is a pre-delivery inspection guide, and I sure wish I had it prior to buying mine!
> Good luck!
> ...


Darlene,
I just looked at your PDI list and I sure wish I had it when mine was delievred to Florida from Lakeshore RV in Michigan.
Can you try to explain how the manual slideout works? or where I can find info on it? I didnt see it in the paper work but then again I may have looked past it. I think I have most of the rest down, but then again if I dont I am happy to say I have all of you guys here to help







Thanks!


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you for the list...It will come in handy. We are planning a weekend at the inlaws (staying in the camper)...Should be a good test drive and walk through also. My husband is very excited as camping was a great time in his childhood...We were out west a couple of weeks ago with a popup so this will be a wonderful upgrade! thanks again. Gemsters


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> Gemsters said:
> 
> 
> > Â Anything we should check befoe signing on the dotted line?Any comments on what we should look for as far a trouble areas?
> ...


Ford F250 XLT Crewcab Super Duty Power Stroke Turbo Diesel V8 as required by my husband


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Gemsters said:


> Camping Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Gemsters said:
> ...


Ahhh, hubby likes big toys huh?







You should have noooo worries then.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Gemsters,

Congrats on getting an Outback! You'll love it.

BTW, you're in my old stomping grounds. I grew up in central Illiniois.

Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*welcome to outbackers* action

and *congrats on the 28rsds*









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Gemstar to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28RSDS

Don action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackers, Gemsters! action 
You picked a right nice Outback there!









As far as what to check? Easy... *EVERYTHING!*
The 28RS-DS does not have any particular issues, but you need to go over everything from the roof membrane down to the tires. Make sure the dealer is set up with electricity and water connections, propane in the tanks, and a ladder to inspect the roof.

Good luck, and keep us posted!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to out Outback family.. You're in my old camping territory, I'm originally from Homewood Illinois. This site-as you may already know-is AWESOME







Have fun + post often


----------

